# School shooting in Saskatchewan



## waltky (Jan 23, 2016)

School shooting in Saskatchewan...

*Remote Canada aboriginal community reeling after 4 shot dead*
_Jan 23,`16 ) -- A remote aboriginal community in western Canada was left reeling from the unimaginable after a gunman opened fire at a school and a home, killing four people, including a teacher, and severely wounding at least two others._


> Residents placed candles and flowers in the snow in a makeshift memorial outside the grade 7-to-12 La Loche Community School in the Dene aboriginal community of La Loche in Saskatchewan Province. La Loche is a town of 3,000 where everybody seems to know each other.  Royal Canadian Mounted Police Chief Supt. Maureen Levy said the gunman was arrested outside the school Friday but declined to release details about him. She said there were two crime scenes, one at a home and the other at the school. Levy said four people were killed, but declined to give their ages or sex.
> 
> The teacher killed at the school was identified by her boyfriend and father as 23-year-old Marie Janvier. Deegan Park, her boyfriend of three years, said he would have given up the rest of his life just to spend another year with her.  "I grew up not a good guy, but she turned me right," Park told The Associated Press. "She was that much of a great person to turn me right from all the wrongdoings I used to do. ... She was a fantastic person."  "I loved her, I really did," said Park, who remembered her smile and how she would blush when she was happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 23, 2016)

My prayers with the victims and the community...


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 23, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> My prayers with the victims and the community...


The Community?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 23, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > My prayers with the victims and the community...
> ...


Aboriginal community. Indians.

Nut bags are all over the world, no place is safe.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 23, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > My prayers with the victims and the community...
> ...


 
Community and families...


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 23, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > My prayers with the victims and the community...
> ...


*By "community" Bruce means family and friends NOT government.*


----------



## waltky (Jan 23, 2016)

Teen shooter caught...

*Canada shootings: Murder charges over Saskatchewan deaths*
_23 January 2016 - A 17-year-old boy has been charged with four counts of first-degree murder after shootings in Canada's western Saskatchewan province, police say._


> The boy - who cannot be named because of his age - is also charged with seven counts of attempted murder.  Four people were killed and several injured after the shootings at La Loche Community School and another location.  Friday's attack in the remote community was "every parent's worst nightmare", Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-35394065[/url][/quote]


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 23, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> My prayers with the victims and the community...



Will that bring them back to life?


----------



## Toro (Jan 23, 2016)

My homies.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 30, 2016)

We have so many failings on First Nations. You won't believe what goes on. You really wouldn't. A two month old baby was just found punched out north of me. To placate the so called "people" an inquiry has been formed. 

Not we arrested the son of a bitch who did it. Oh we need an inquiry. Because when First Nation people are drunk and punch out their babies they are not responsible.

We took their lands and now we pay big money to them and they can kill their children because we have white whats it called? Yeah, yeah thats the ticket. 

THE WHITE MAN MADE ME DRUNK AND MADE ME PUNCH OUT MY BABY.

yeah yeah thats the ticket.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 30, 2016)

Toro said:


> My homies.



Oh I have over the years found out what separates your homies from my Six Nations. White assholes.

Who have excused everything from child death and drug addicts on the culture. LOLOLOL. the culture?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 30, 2016)

waltky said:


> School shooting in Saskatchewan...
> 
> *Remote Canada aboriginal community reeling after 4 shot dead*
> _Jan 23,`16 ) -- A remote aboriginal community in western Canada was left reeling from the unimaginable after a gunman opened fire at a school and a home, killing four people, including a teacher, and severely wounding at least two others._
> ...




that was indeed under reported


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 30, 2016)

waltky said:


> Teen shooter caught...
> 
> *Canada shootings: Murder charges over Saskatchewan deaths*
> _23 January 2016 - A 17-year-old boy has been charged with four counts of first-degree murder after shootings in Canada's western Saskatchewan province, police say._
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wait. The Liberals will blame white culture.

Au contraire. I know the ways. 

But the white liberals always allow them to get away with crimes.  It is just the way it is with liberals.

Even over Phoenix Sinclair. They let that baby sit in a cage. Let her being raped by her step brothers and beaten and being shot at because the Manitoba NDP didn't want to interfere with the tribe.


----------

